# American Driver Killed In Davao



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A man from Nebraska was killed in a traffic accident in Sinawilan village here Thursday morning.
Police Officer 2 Roderick Butulan, investigator at the Digos police traffic section, said...

Read The Story
(Inqirer.Net)


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

It is sad but in the end if he had lived, the accident would have been recorded as his fault and he would have had to pay many thousands of peso to fix the problem..cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> It is sad but in the end if he had lived, the accident would have been recorded as his fault and he would have had to pay many thousands of peso to fix the problem..cheers


Yep that's probably what would have happened-plus he would have had to pay the other persons hospital bill as well most likely. Crazy system!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

CaptainLarsen said:


> I'm not sure if I get your comments at all, but I'm very sure Mr. Hart would have preferred to pay some cash rather than being dead!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have been driving here myself all over Philippines for five years and have not had any kind of horror stories you guys are referring to. It's not only the expats who are perceived to have money, also locals in nice cars are targeted. I have had a few accident but have yet to pay any amount I didn't think was reasonable and refused to pay any claims for personal injury to a motorcycle driver who crashed as he passed on my inside hitting my car, yeah I felt sorry for him and called his dad to explain and meet but I didnt pay anything. Scams and deceit exist in the western, also called civilized, world too.


You are correct about not just foreigners having to pay whether at fault or not. From my experience, it is whoever has appears to have the most $ ends up footing the bill. A filipino friend of mine had to pay when he hit a trike with his Ducati (even tho the Trike did one of their infamous Uturns w/o a signal or warning and was clearly at fault) as he was overtaking him. He had to pay for the Trike driver/passenger hospital bills (minor injuries) and got them to sign a document waiving any future claims. He ended up with 150,000p damage to his bike on top of the hospital bills. As for the trike, they just tipped it back up and it was back on the road.....


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

zamboanag city is same but sometime its a lot easyer to just pay 1000 or 2000 and go away with out all problems


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yep that's probably what would have happened-plus he would have had to pay the other persons hospital bill as well most likely. Crazy system!


It's like that still here in Saudi. You still have to pay the "blood money" based on the value of a camel in some places.

A young Saudi I work with killed a guy crossing the highway in one of our ambulances a few months back. His clan ended up helping him pay the death benefit to the guy's family.


----------

